# Flickr - Uploading Problems



## jdag (Jul 9, 2010)

Any ideas as to why I often have trouble uploading to Flickr (I know, very general question).

I often have to cancel an upload and just try a few photos at a time as opposed to larger batches.  I've tried large and small files.  There doesn't appear to be a rhyme or reason.

I've tried both the web interface and the Flickr Uploadr application.

Thanks in advance, John


----------

